# Welchen TV? :S



## stingreydid (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute
Will mir demnächst einen neuen TV zulegen.. Größe min 40Zoll max. 55Zoll (so ungefähr)

Stimmt es, dass Samsung das beste Bild bietet? Habe zur Zeit drei Samsung Geräte zur Auswahl:

Samsung UE40D6510 Samsung UE40D6510 weiß | Geizhals.at Österreich
Samsung UE40ES6300 Samsung UE40ES6300 | Geizhals.at Österreich
Samsung UE40ES6710 Samsung UE40ES6710 | Geizhals.at Österreich

Kann mir jemand erklären was es mit den Bezeichnungen auf sich hat?? 40 heißt ja 40 Zoll. Was heißt das D oder ES?
6 ist ja die Serie aber was ist 5 bzw. 3 bzw. 7? 10 heißt, dass er weiß ist oder?

Welchen der drei würdet ihr nehmen bzw. welchen TV würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Hätte gern ein super Bild, 4HDMI, einen SCART, USB wäre gut, integriertes WLAN, einen integrierten DVB-S/S2 Receiver mit CI+ Kartenslot, Energieeffizienzklasse sollte mindestens A sein und er sollte auch optisch was her machen (sollte alles sein)

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## LED (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe hier einen UE46D5700 stehen.
Ich leg dann mal los:
UE: LED-TV (LE wäre LCD-TV)
46: Diagonale in Zoll
D: Jahr der Serie, Samsung erneuert jedes Jahr die Serien. D steht für 2011, ES für 2012, C für 2010, B 2009. Also haben die ES Modelle die üblichen "Verbesserungen": einen Hauch dünner und schmalerer Rahmen. Wobei mir die Standfüße der D Serie besser gefallen (Glas, teiltransparent) als die der ES Serie (komplett schwarz).
Weiter gehts mit der 4-stelligen Nummer:
die Tausender-Ziffer ist die Serie, das sagt meiner Meinung nach wenig aus. z.B. hat der 5000er der D Serie 100Hz kein Sat-Tuner, kein 3D, der 5700 ist das gleiche nur mit Sat-Tuner.
Die Unterschiede sind oft recht klein, weiterhin haben die Modelle höherer Serien (z.B. 6 anstatt 5) nicht grundsätzlich bessere Austattung. Daher wird bei der genauen Modellbezeichung unübersichtlich und du musst schauen, welches Modell deine Anforderungen in Ausstattung&Design erfüllt.

Die 5700er sind die kostengünstigsten Modelle, welche deine Anforderungen erfüllen, jedoch musst du das Wlan per Stick über einen der USB Anschlüsse "nachrüsten" - bei den Sticks gibts diverse deutlich preisgünstigere Alternativen zu den Samsung-Sticks.

Grüße


----------



## stingreydid (30. Juni 2012)

Das ist mal interessant, für den 6510er gibt es demnach gar kein 2012er Modell, aber das ist ja Nebensache.

Danke erstmal für die Erklärung  Endlich versteh ich ein bisschen was die Bezeichnungen sollen ^^

Wie siehts mit Bildqualität aus? Samsung oder eine andere Marke?

Ansonsten stellt sich für mich gerade die Frage wo der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Modellen von Samsung ist, da der Preisunterschied 100! Euro beträgt, wobei ich keinen Unterschied feststellen kann (in der Ausstattung)

Samsung UE40ES6300 | Geizhals.at Österreich
Samsung UE40ES6710 | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Juni 2012)

stingreydid schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Will mir demnächst einen neuen TV zulegen.. Größe min 40Zoll max. 55Zoll (so ungefähr)



Bzgl. Größe würde ich mich nach Sitzabstand richten und ob viel SD, HD oder FULL HD Material verwendet wird. Hier mal ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt: Der optimale Sitzabstand - Chip.de

40 Zoll FullHD - 1,50 bis 2 Meter
40 Zoll SD - 2,5 bis 3 Meter

Für HD würde ich so 2 bis 2,5 Meter empfehlen und Chip empfielt für wechselnde Bildmaterialqualität(also im Wechsel z.B.: SD und HD) etwa 2,5 Meter. Der optimale Abstand für FullHD(BluRay oder PC-Spiele) liegt, wie geschrieben, eher unter 2 Meter.


----------



## stingreydid (30. Juni 2012)

Demnach wären 55Zoll ideal, da ich 3,4m entfernt sitze :S Das sprengt allerdings mein Budget..außerdem habe ich "nur" 55cm Höhe im Regal.. deshalb werde ich ihn voraussichtlich eh weiter vor stellen, wodurch halt der Kasten darüber ein bisschen verdeckt wird

Was soll ich machen


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

Nur weil es als "Iedal" angegeben wird ist es nicht immer Ideal. Ein Kumpel von mir hat z.B. nen 46" Grundig Finearts bei nem Abstand von etwa 3-4m. Bei SD- Material ist es immer noch recht unscharf, bei HD Gut und bei FullHD wirklich Brilliant, aber keines Falls zu klein. Und was das BIld angeht sind Samsung echt die besten. Musst nur mal in einen MediaMarkt in der Nähe gehen und vergleichen. Aber besagter Grundig kommt gefählrich nah ran, bei nem Preis von etwa 1050€  Wenn dein Budget höher ist nehm doch nen guten Samsung wie den: UE46ES6710 - ÜBERSICHT | SAMSUNG 
Hab den glaub ich mal gesehen, der hat alles was du brauchst (aber nur 3 HDMI 1.4a) und glaub mir, die Größe reicht vollkommen aus. Schau ihn dir doch mal in nem Elektro-Laden an, auch wenn du ihn woanders kaufen willst. Wenn die Größe genügt (Die Auflösung kommt dann natürlich auch besser) würde ich zu dem (~1350€) oder einem etwas besserem Modell in der Serie für 1500€ oder mehr greifen. 
MfG
Prinz


----------



## stingreydid (30. Juni 2012)

War schon mal im Saturn schauen, nur hatten die erstens keines der Modelle die für mich interessant sind und zweitens sah daneben das Bild eines ich glaube Sharp besser aus, da die Einstellungen denke ich nicht gut gemacht wurden..Saturn eben

hehe den hatte ich grad offen  Samsung UE46ES6710 weiß | Geizhals.at Österreich 978 Euro  Habe keine Ahnung welcher in der Serie besser oder schlechter ist :S ^^

Danke für den Tipp SkyWalker, die Macht ist stark in jenem ;D


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

xD Hab gehofft dass mal irgendwann ein StarWars-Spruch zu meinem Namen kommt 
Bei Geizhals gibs auch den UE46ES6890 (etwas besseres Modell) für 1088€ (UVP auf Samsung.de ist 1500€) Samsung UE46ES6800 | Geizhals.at Österreich.
Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle fast den kaufen. Bei Samsung kannste eigl nix flasch machen, und das Modell hat so weit alles was du brauchst (Scart, HDMI, WLan und sogar 3D, dazu noch eine, meines Wissens nach, sehr gute Qualität) 
Es sei denn du würdest noch mehr ausgeben^^


----------



## stingreydid (30. Juni 2012)

Haha da biste bei mir richtig ;D
Gibts irgendeinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden? xd


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

Oh habe bemrkt dass der bei Geizhals UE46ES6800 und nicht UE46ES6890 heißt  Komisch dabei gibts eigentlich keinen 6800, nicht im Samsung OnlineShop xD
Müsste also schon der sein.  Der Unterschied ist nur das Design musste ich grad feststellen<.<. Also sieht zumindest so aus, dann kannste auch den UE46ES6710 nehmen, oder gleich nen teureren.^^


----------



## stingreydid (30. Juni 2012)

me no more money for tv xD
1000 wollte ich ja eig nicht ausgeben  mal schauen


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

Achso^^ Naja für nen gescheiten ab 42 Zoll sollten es 700 und mehr sein, wennste nen guten mit 46 willst schon 900+ 
Es sei denn du gibst dich mit "schlechteren" Modellen zufrieden. Es kann durchaus sein dass es gute unter 1000 gibt mit genug Größe. Hab bloß noch keinen gesehn, und ich hab mich ne Zeit lang viel mit Fernsehern beschäftigt, weil ich mit besagtem Kumpel nen ganzen Tag in zig Läden und im I-Net unterwegs war um ein Optimales Modell zu finden. Er wollte Anfangs auch nich mehr als 600 Euronen ausgeben, wurden dann aber 1050 
p.s. 
Ist "me no more money for tv" Yoda-Akzent? xD
Große Macht ich spüre darin Mhhmm.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Für 42" reichten auch 600€ aus, Panasonic GT30 in 42". Im Luxx wurde mir da gesagt das es unter 1000€ wohl keinen mit einer besseren BQ gibt.
Preis lag halt daran das er ein Auslaufmodell ist.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

Hat der die Features, die stingreydid genannt hat? Schau mal nach ^^


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Wlan fehlt bzw ist optional.
Was weniger schlimm ist ist die Effinzienesklasse das kann man vernachlässigen. Mehrkosten sind gering liegt halt daran das es ein Plasma ist.
Rest müsste alles da sein, wobei ich mir beim CI+ nicht sicher  bin. CI hat er, bei einem verabschiedeten Standard  kann man das schwer sagen. Gehe aber davon aus da panasonic auch dran beteiligt war.

Das bezog sich aber eher auf deine Aussagen


----------



## stingreydid (30. Juni 2012)

@PrinzSkyWalker Nein, war eher so Me gusta mäßig haha 

Glaubt ihr wirklich dass der größere Abstand zum TV so schilmm ist? Ist schon ein Batzen mehr für mich als Schüler, der den TV mit dem Geld vom Ferialpraktikum bezahlt xD


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Juni 2012)

Ist nicht so schlimm, nur die Sehkraft deiner Augen reicht dann nicht mehr aus, um den vollen Detailumfang(z.b.: FUllHD) erfassen zu können  .
Du hattest ja "40-55 Zoll" in der Suchanfrage angegeben und ich wollte dir nur einen Anhaltspunkt geben  . 
Das Bild wird nicht direkt schlechter, wenn die Entfernung sich erhöht. Die maximal mögliche Größe und Bildqualität wird jedoch mehr oder weniger nicht ausgeschöpft.
Vielleicht auch etwas danach richten, für was der TV alles verwendet wird. Fernsehen und ab zu mal BluRay? Heimkino im dunkel? PC anschließen?


----------



## stingreydid (30. Juni 2012)

TV, BluRay (aber auch normale DVDs), ja meistens im dunkeln und PC anschließen auch, um z.B. Fifa usw. gemütlich am Fernsehr zu spielen


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

Du solltest dann schon optimalerweise den richtigen Sitzabstand abhalten,damit du auch was von der Größe deines Fernsehers und der Full HD Auflösung hast 
Schade dass ein Plasma für dich nicht in Frage kommt,haben im direkten Vgl. das deutlich bessere Bild.


----------



## stingreydid (1. Juli 2012)

Die sind doch viel lauter wegen Kühler oder? Außerdem ist der Energieverbrauch viel größer. Naja hat jemand einen guten Plasma-Vorschlag? Vll seh ich mir den mal an


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (5. Juli 2012)

Im Vergleich zu einem Plasma für 1000€ ist das Bild eines 42" Samsung für etwa 800€ nur göttlich  Also ich würde nochmal auf Samsung.de rumschauen, wenn ich könnte (Smartphone is grad zu lahm), also schaut ihr doch mal, vielleicht findet sich wa s mit gutem P/L und Energieeffizienz und allen Features.


----------



## Toffi (9. Juli 2012)

Hey jungs!

Da der Thread noch sehr aktuell ist und ich auch die selben Ansprüch an einen neuen TV habe, sehe ich keinen Grund nen neuen Thread zu eröffen. 
Wollte nun mal ma durchfunken was nun der aktuelle Stand ist.
Bei der Größe bin ich aber etwas bescheidener 40-46 Zoll wäre mein Zielbereich. 

Danke im Voraus!

Toffi


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (10. Juli 2012)

@Toffi
Wie viel willste ausgeben? Ansonsten musst du auf FullHD, LED-Backlight, mehr als 100Hz, HDMI 1.4a-Anschluss und die für dich wichtigen Funktionen achten.
Ich persönlich kann dir eigentlich nur Samsung empfehlen, was den Hersteller angeht. z.B. UE46ES6100 - ÜBERSICHT | SAMSUNG 
Aber auch Grundig hat paar ganz gute. Samsung bietet aber die besten Farben, das ist kein Resultat meines vermeintlichen Fanboy-Denkens, sondern eine auf Vergleichen basierende Tatsache 
@stingreydid
Hast du dich nochmal umgeschaut/informiert? Gibs noch Fragen und kann ich dir noch helfen? Ich bleibe jedenfalls dabei, dass ein 42-46" Großer mit LED-Backlight am besten währe für unter bzw. bis 1000€

MfG
Darth Bane  xD


----------



## Toffi (11. Juli 2012)

Der von dir gepostete Samsung TV ist vom preis her in meiner Klasse aber sehr viel mehr sollte es nicht werden. Wichtig für mich ist, ich möchte den Fernseher mit meinem Netzwerk verbinden. Ich weis jetzt nicht genau ob das bereits möglich ist da ich mich da nicht so auskenne, aber kann ich dann über das Netzwerk mit dem Fernseher auf meinen "zb Laptop" zugreifen um dort Biler oder Filme anzusehen?!


----------



## Toffi (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab nun wirklich schon einige Samsung TVs unter die Lupe genommen und mich informiert, leider muss ich sagen dass ich bei fast jedem (bezahlbarem) Modell in den Kundenbewertungen gelesen habe, dass man störende weiße Flecken bei schwarzem Bild feststellt. Ist das nun wirklich so extrem wie es teilweise dargestellt wird oder hab ich einfach die falschen (minderwertigen) Modelle unter die Lupe genommen?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. Juli 2012)

ist die edge led technik - leds strahlen aus dem Rahmen heraus in die Bildmitte - so kommt es bei bestimmten Bildinhalten zu flashlights. 
Kann hauptsächlich in dunklen räumen und dunklen Bildinhalten auftreten. Ob das stört, kann pauschal nicht beurteilt werden.
Alte leuchtstoffröhrentechnik ist auch nicht optimal bzgl. schwarz und ausleuchtung.
Plasma kann richtiges schwarz. Haben aber andere "nachteile" wie höheren Stromverbrauch, können flimmern und bei Tageslicht glaube auch nicht so toll. Evtl. Kann  etwas einbrennen, da bin ich aber aktuell nicht ganz auf dem Laufenenden.


----------



## Per4mance (12. Juli 2012)

das beim plasma was einbrennt muss schon seh viel passieren. wenn dann leuchtet der nur nach. stomverbrauch is auch so ne sache da nen lcd immer die angegebene Wattzahl braucht und nen plasma nur bei hellem bild viel strom und um so dunkler um so weniger. flimmern seh ich auch keins bei meinem. die lüfter hört man nur wenn man ton ausmacht und atem anhält 

bewegunsschärfe, schwarzwert, wiedergabe von SD is besser als jeder lcd. sogar der sound sind besser da nen plasma bautechnisch immer tewas dicker ist und so mehr platz für die lautsprecher hat. 

bei plasma muss man auch auf nichts achten aber bei lcd auf so vieles wie: kontrast, welche beleuchtungsart, wieviel Hz usw.


pauschal kann man sagen wer nen familientauglichen alround tv sucht für jede situation kauft sich nen guten lcd. wer kino und serien fan ist daran wenig zockt und sich was gönnen will kauft sich nen plasma.

ich komm von plasma nicht mehr weg vorallem immer wenn ich nen direkten vergleich machen kann 


bitte bei plasma aber nur panasonic alle anderen sind mist.


----------



## Toffi (13. Juli 2012)

So ich hab nun weiter gesucht, gelesen und geforscht. Bin grad bei folgenden TV hengen geblieben: 

Samsung UE46ES6800 inkl 2x3D Brille, HbbTV, Dual Corde: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Liest sich zuerst recht gut aber es gibt kaum erfahrungsberichte. Was mich auch neugierig gemacht hat ist dieses HbbTV, scheint sehr innovativ zu sein.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Per4mance (13. Juli 2012)

den gibts erst seit 3 monaten. bei geizhals kostet der auch 160.- weniger. ansonsten kann man auch immer mal bei Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi vorbeischauen ob es da berichte oder meinungen/teste gibt.


----------



## Toffi (27. Juli 2012)

So Jungs, nach längererm Umsehen und beratenden Gesprächen mit diversen Leuten denke ich dass für meine Ansprüche und den Geldbeutel wohl folgender Fernseher am ehesten in Frage kommt.

TV Samsung UE40ES6760 Schwarz (250 - 999,99

Wenn nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt wird das wohl mein neuer TV. Nächste Woche wird er dann gekauft und sobald ich ihn ausführlich getestet habe werd ich hier mein Statement dazu abgeben.

Also bis denne

Toffi


----------



## elmoc (27. Juli 2012)

Tachchen,

Ich hab auch lange gesucht und mich durch gefühlt 1000 Foren Seiten gelesen. Wenn du genug Platz hast, nimm ein, zwei Nummern grösser... 
Habe 50" im Wohnzimmer und mittlerweile konnten es ruhig mehr sein...^^

Das kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Kauf nich zu klein...
Möchte dir deine Entscheidung auch nicht madig machen... 

Tschö mit Ö xD


----------



## Toffi (5. September 2012)

Grüß euch alle zusammen,

ich habe mir nun den Samsung Smart TV UE40ES6760 von Expert (Sondermodell) gekauft und mir zusätzlich ein HD TV Packet von meinem Cabelanbieter bekauft. Sogut wie alle Programme auf HD damit der TV auch seine Stärken ausspielen kann. MIt der Handhabung bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Der Zusammenbau ist simpel und das Design wirkt edel, eben Samsung typisch.

Zum Bild kann ich überhaupt nichts negatives sagen, selbstverständlich hab ich auch etwas an den Bildeinstellungen rumgespielt um noch mehr rauszuholen. Selbst die Sender die nicht auf HD sind haben eine spitzen Qualität. 

Meine kleine USB 3.0 Externe Festplatte (2,5 Zoll) lief ohne Probleme nach dem Anschließen und auch noch dazu sehr flott. Da sie den Strom nur über USB bezieht, hatte ich meine Bedenken dass sie erkannt wird aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt.

Über den Smart Hub kann ich jetzt nicht so viel sagen da ich die Sachen die ich über das Internet erfahren möchte eben mit dem Laptop der neben mir steht nachsehe, noch dazu ist das Surfen am TV etwas lahm, da bin ich am Laptop schneller. Was ich wirklich sehr gut finde ich das Updaten der Firmware und der Smarthub Software über das Internet, so ist man immer aktuell.

Eine sehr nette Sache ist auch dass man seine Senderliste auf den USB-Stick speichern kann und diese dann am Computer mittels Programm sehr komfortabel sortiert und wieder auf den TV überträgt. So hat man auch immer ein Backup auf dem USB-Stick weil nach jeder Programmsuche ist die alte Liste komplett gelöscht. (Das Sortieren der Sender mit der Fernbedienung ist eine Qual)
Die Fernbedienung ist beleuchtet was sehr angenehm ist bei dunkler Umgebung.

Samsung AllShare kränkelt leider etwas, bzw. mit meinem Router stürzt das Programm beim Start sofort ab. Es gibt aber auch andere Programme mit denen man das Heimnetzwerk mit dem TV verbinden kann, allerdings läuft das sehr zäh und die Verbindung bricht öfters ab, was aber auch am Router liegen kann.  Da mach ich mir lieber die Arbeit und steck meine Externe Festplatte an den USB Port und hab meine Ruhe.

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts wichtiges vergessen zu erwähnen was wichtig ist, falls noch Fragen sind können diese selbstverständlich gestellt werden.

MFG Toffi


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2012)

Ich empfehle heute mal einen 15 Zoll Röhrenfernseher mit Farbbild (Schwarz und Weiss)


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2012)

Monochrome Röhrenmonitore/TVs haben einen oft vernachlässigten Vorteil: sie haben keine feste Auflösung. Als einzige gängige Bildschirmtechnologie.

Eine gute 15" Röhre kann relativ bequem 2048x1536 darstellen wenn man es schafft sie entsprechend anzusteuern- sie kann aber auch jede geringere Auflösung perfekt darstellen, ohne irgendwelche Interpolationsverluste.

Hinzu kommen noch die üblichen, bekannten Vorteile von Röhrenmonitoren.


----------



## cems7up (5. September 2012)

wenn du dein zimmer einigermaßen abdunkeln kannst, dan ist der ps51e6500 von samsung auf jeden fall eine überlegung wert!

hab mir den vor einem monat geholt und verglichen zu meinem alten led tv von samsung ist der vor allem was farbtreue und flüssiges bild angeht spürbar besser. 3d ist auch superscharf (auch freunde meinen besser als im kino) und tiefenschärfe auch echt klasse.

was spielen angeht kann ich sagen, das das kein problem darstellt, da der inputlag sehr gering ist und sich NICHTS EINBRENNT! höchstens beim filmeschauen im cinemascope einleichtrs nachleuchten, das eh man sich versieht wieder weg ist...

schwarzwert ist gut aber anfangs alkerdings noch nicht.  da liegt die einzige (kleine) schwäche.

ich muss sagen, das lcd/led für mich gestorben ist! lang lebe der ps51e6500


----------

